# kpdf



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.1, KDE 3.5.10

Opening and readings pdf files with KDPF are very slow..neverending story...
On 7.0, KDE 3.5.10 it works great.

Thanks.


----------

